# Looking At A Taurus Tracker .44 Mag



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey everyone I havent been on for awhile I went to the Philippines last year in early Feb and didnt get back until Nov 7th last year so I spent most of the year over there.I had sold all my guns before I left so now I am replacing as i can afford to.I got a good deal on an old speedmaster 22 lr with scope so I got my small critter rifle now I am looking at the Taurus Tracker .44 Mag 4in and I am thinking about using it for my personal carry also.I am going to base my budget at 600 by April.Any other sugestions I really like the 44 mag and 357 mag and I will get back to reloading later this year got to do other things to get caught up after being gone almost all year last year.

I want to add that I have also been looking at the Raging Bull 6.5 in 44 mag and the 6in 357 mag also.


----------

